# Can arping work with ifplugd/netplug?

## j-kidd

I notice that once I have ifplugd or netplug emerged, the net init script won't pick up the arping config I defined in /etc/conf.d/net anymore, and will go straight to dhcpcd.

I have these in /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0="arping"

fallback_eth0="dhcp"

```

followed by arping config (gateways_eth0, etc).

Is there a way to get ifplugd or netplug to play nice with arping?

----------

## Hu

What if you instruct OpenRC not to use ifplug on eth0?

----------

## j-kidd

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What if you instruct OpenRC not to use ifplug on eth0?

 

I need the functionalities from both arping and ifplugd, i.e. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-530860-start-0.html

----------

## j-kidd

Oh, I get what you mean now. After adding this:

```
modules="!netplugd"
```

to /etc/conf.d/net and then starting netplugd separately, both netplug and arping co-exist peacefully now. Still, it would be better if OpenRC can support this transparently.

----------

